# stupid knuck tattoos



## earthowl

pretty self explanitory.
heres some good ones ive seen or thought of,

i saw one chick with TACO BELL
i always thought SOUP CATS would be funny. or IMAO OGLE


----------



## bryanpaul

wal* mart ......thought about it.....
pretty cool website....... http://www.knuckletattoos.com/
WTF is a "soup cat"


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks

got a buddy that has stay gold. and i met this one chick that had "ahhh food" tatted on her knucks lol


----------



## toadflack

I AM A DORK


----------



## earthowl

bryanpaul said:


> wal* mart ......thought about it.....
> pretty cool website....... http://www.knuckletattoos.com/
> WTF is a "soup cat"



these are all so richeous! soup cats is something someone wrote on my knuckles once when i was wasted haha\

40oz PISS


----------



## meathook

occasionally i write LICK FIST on my knucks with sharpie or something, not that i'd ever get that tatted [unless i was drunk enough]. i know a dude that has GOAT CAMP on his and a dude that has the outline of minnesota, followed by 5o7 [our area code] on one of his hands.

SOUP CATS is fucking genius.


----------



## hobogestapo

a friend of mine has holy shit... the name of his band... my friends name no joking sargeant heavy thundar of the k.i.s.s. army. btw diet coke is my fav at knuckletattoos.com that guy and his obsession. running out of diet coke followed by disbelief followed by automatic gunfire followed by newest serial killer lol


----------



## Puckett

OUTO FGAS
HARD COCK


----------



## pigpen

worst knuck tat i've seen in person- LIVE FAST

coolest knuck tat- HOME BREW, some dude at the barclay house in baltimore had this and i'll be damned if he didn't craft the finest beverage that i've tasted in all my years.


----------



## bryanpaul

pigpen said:


> worst knuck tat i've seen in person- LIVE FAST
> 
> coolest knuck tat- HOME BREW, some dude at the barclay house in baltimore had this and i'll be damned if he didn't craft the finest beverage that i've tasted in all my years.


what's wrong with "live fast" ? i kinda like that.... my motto is "live fast, die old"


----------



## earthowl

"love hate"


----------



## christianarchy

Four Roko
Fuck NYPD

my faves that i've seen.


----------



## L.C.

RUFF NUTS and a cool one BIG$ BUMS


----------



## MrD

LADY-GAGA


----------



## bryanpaul

MrD said:


> LADY-GAGA


this exists?!? or a funny idea


----------



## soledad

emoi skwl


----------



## earthowl

christianarchy said:


> Four Roko
> Fuck NYPD
> 
> my faves that i've seen.


 
hhahah four roko. that makes me think of seattle so much. have you been around asians too much, honey?


----------



## Menyun

earthowl said:


> "love hate"


lol I was actually thinking of getting "Love" and "Hate" on mine... Only have angel wings tat on my left shoulder but wanted to get a demon on my right and start a good arm/evil arm theme. and get my knucks done when i do my right shoulder.


----------



## MrD

bryanpaul said:


> this exists?!? or a funny idea


It should!


----------



## Tanner

been thinking about Hail Kill. If you listen to manowar you will understand hahaha


----------



## Hobacalypse

bryanpaul said:


> wal* mart ......thought about it.....
> pretty cool website....... http://www.knuckletattoos.com/
> WTF is a "soup cat"


 
WAL-MART HAH FUCKIN SCHWEEEET


----------



## gingerbreadman

a freind of mine got drunk n got "hobo" on 1 hand then a month later decides to get "scum" on the other. except his "artist" cant spell n was dunk as shit n claimed he was distracted by some boobies anyways the "c" and the "u" got mixed up and the "m" looked more like a "k" so it ended up reading "hobo suck" lol


----------



## robbaked

knuc kles
riff raff


----------



## Vonuist

Mine say "Free Will".
It was a close call, I very nearly had "Fish Chip" instead.


----------



## Cardboard

Some close (vegan) friends of mine having matching "Tofu Time"
Just saw a pic of another friend with "GAYB ONER" Thats pretty hard to do worse....
"Gasoline"
Oh, and there was this Kid named Austin in Nola some years back who had "FUCK NOPD" in an order that appeared when he was getting cuffed, clever. Except it usually just got him his ass kicked.


----------



## earthowl

i already have my c done in soup cats


----------



## 1544c

SHIT LUSH
and LIMP DICK


----------



## cdude

OBSO LETE


----------



## Vonuist

EXTRA DIGIT.


----------



## Steve MD

I have a friend with SELF MADE, always thought it was kind of lame...


----------



## Johnny

Porn star Mason Moore's knuckles say "WHOS NEXT". Beat that!


----------



## madewithpaint

this kid that calls himself "hawaiian ryan" had IM SO DOWN
i hated that kid..


----------



## mikefwt

dirt poor.... but it looks like dirt poop


----------



## earthowl

mikefwt said:


> dirt poor.... but it looks like dirt poop


Haha thats great!!!


----------



## Beegod Santana

Had a friend who originally got "tuff nutz" and then later changed it to "puff nugz." Have another friend with "dont fret"

I always thought KETA MINE would be a good one...


----------



## fleasandlice

stay dumb


----------



## CooperBoo

BEAT KIDS. anyone seen wondershowzen?

also saw this kid with "scum funk" on his knuckles.


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

RADI NBED


----------



## earthowl

no


----------



## spudnic

well my stupid drunk ass has FUKS HIT^ i really should have got NICE TITS


----------



## spudnic

my ex boyfriend had FUCK COPS and KILL COPS on his lower nucks. and my old road dog had HAVE FUn WALMART on his lower ones and LICE 4EVA on his ones by his nails. pretty fucking funny


----------



## CXR1037

knuck tattoos are so xcorex.

i'm going to get UPDA PONX.


----------



## Dead horse

I was a loser and got stupid ones but my bro got WANT and NEED done i thought that suited him pretty good


----------



## treatment

i've got "Dirt Free"

cause i'm so fresh and so clean


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

Some of my faves
FREE-BEER
*WHI-SKY*
LIVE-POOR
BROC-COLI


----------



## steeltowncrust

I've got BULL SHIT


----------



## bryanpaul

freind of mine just got this on her fingers......?


----------



## SmokeCrackRideStacks

haha ive got ROCK STAR


----------



## veeteephil

friend of mine - snak time


----------



## Mouse

stupid friend of mine had me tattoo "Moms Beer" on his knucks. I asked him like 10x before I did it if he was sure.. I still feel like a prick for doing it. 

I thought it would be funny for me to get "Ruff Luck" on my knucks cuz my last name is Ruff and it just makes sense cuz I'm fairly unlucky.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

I have "Dumb Idea" on mine. My friend Tapes has Tape Deck her old man has "Dumb Luck" and he wants to get "Nub life" on his lower knucks since he's mising the lower half of one of his pinkies.


----------



## earthowl

spudnic said:


> well my stupid drunk ass has FUKS HIT^ i really should have got NICE TITS


hahah really? i really need to get soup cats.


----------



## robbaked

madewithpaint said:


> this kid that calls himself "hawaiian ryan" had IM SO DOWN
> i hated that kid..


Hawaiian ryan? Is he the one in NYC?


----------



## robbaked

chaosfactorxx said:


> I have "Dumb Idea" on mine. My friend Tapes has Tape Deck her old man has "Dumb Luck" and he wants to get "Nub life" on his lower knucks since he's mising the lower half of one of his pinkies.


Ya, good shit.


----------



## L.C.

A buddy of mine has "oops-oh-fuck" The oh is on the thumbs. I think in retrospect mine are quite stupid and I've noticed burned out "whit-eboy" When I was in south Florida I was bitten on my left index finger by a brown recluse. Well I let it go until I had to go to the hospital. By the time I got there they wanted to amputate my index and middle finger and my knucks would have said "whitoy" (white-toy), wich would have been great considering how much time I used to spend locked up. Another thing is I can't count how many times blacks in jail asked me why my knuckles said "white power". Last time I checked I only had 8 fingers. Some people let the stupidest things slip past their lips.(Yes, me included.)


----------



## luciferchrist

Moby Dick
Your Moma
HOSE DICK
Cock Nose
Cockless
Yeah Okay

Moby Dick on mine


----------



## suicide

a guy i worked with had LETS FUCK, but unless he put onne hand over the other it just looked liked random letters. ( if that makes sense?)


----------



## ChrisKCMD

Beegod Santana said:


> Had a friend who originally got "tuff nutz" and then later changed it to "puff nugz." Have another friend with "dont fret"
> 
> I always thought KETA MINE would be a good one...


Was it a kid named Munster?


----------



## Beegod Santana

ChrisKCMD said:


> Was it a kid named Munster?


I'll never tell.
You'll just have to ask him yourself.


----------



## ChrisKCMD

Beegod Santana said:


> I'll never tell.
> You'll just have to ask him yourself.


Lol I ask bc I haven't seen the kid in years and he's the only one I met that had tuff nutz knuck tats


----------



## NoahScape

Hold fast on mine. Was going to get Hard luck but thought better of it once it came time to open my mouth...


----------



## earthowl

dads lips.


----------



## earthowl

Menyun said:


> lol I was actually thinking of getting "Love" and "Hate" on mine... Only have angel wings tat on my left shoulder but wanted to get a demon on my right and start a good arm/evil arm theme. and get my knucks done when i do my right shoulder.


oh i have all those


----------



## Moldy Dixie

I have dopesick, and the e is the equality sign. my road dog Pigg has a shit ton, if you read his left upper & lower knucks it says 'fuck love' and his right upper and lower says 'cops hate' and across his upper including his thumbs it says 'fuck da cops'


----------



## smellsea

FUCK OFF! - my ex boyfriends. i always used to tell him, yeah, fuck off, i like raid better.


----------



## Pheonix

spudnic said:


> my ex boyfriend had FUCK COPS and KILL COPS on his lower nucks. and my old road dog had HAVE FUn WALMART on his lower ones and LICE 4EVA on his ones by his nails. pretty fucking funny


 
One of my friends also has FUCK COPS on his knuckles and when he gets pulled over the pigs see the hand with FUCK on top of the steering wheel and say "what's the other hand say, YOU" he smiles and says "yea something like that" and shows them the other hand. Most cops just laugh about it thou.


----------

